# New Rescue Coming In......



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a new rescue girl coming in this week, dont know much about her as yet but do know she is not neutered and 1 year old.
Will post photo's when she arrives, then up to the vet for neuter and microchip.

Thankyou to the pf member who has trusted me to rescue this girl.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

How's Grace Haven going CC?!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

GH is going very well thankyou, i do find it hard to rehome them as i fall in love too easily.
You know how it is 1 finds a home then you are replaced with 2, but keeps me busy.
Hopefully i think i have also found a wondeful home for Angel the white girl once she is ready but that wont be for afew months yet, being neutered 11th february then i need her to gain alittle more weight before the vet is completely happy for her to leave me.
The 3 cats with cat flu are doing well, Antirobe worked in the end which is good and they are going to their new home next weekend.
So yes, great work which i love doing.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how many cats do you have in rescue now CC,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 8 rescue in total, 4 have homes ready when the vet is happy and they have been neutered, one old moggy who sprays so i cant rehome him so guess he is staying for good.
Then this girl coming in on wednesday evening, will place a photo when she arrives.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

sounds as if you are doing well with the rescue and rehoming. 
I have 3 cat arriving February 9th - all nice affectionate cats, fully vaccinated, chipped and spayed. About 20 months old.Can you help with fostering?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Scatchy, not meaning to be rude, but why are you bringing in these cats if you've no foster homes for them? You're bringing them, I assume, from somewhere else just to put them into another rescue? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Scatchy, not meaning to be rude, but why are you bringing in these cats if you've no foster homes for them? You're bringing them, I assume, from somewhere else just to put them into another rescue? Doesn't make sense.


catcoonz HAS offered to foster them I am confirming arrangements with her.
This is between the two of us.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

scatchy said:


> catcoonz HAS offered to foster them I am confirming arrangements with her.
> This is between the two of us.


If it is just between the tow of you maybe you should have used PM...

Maybe CC has offered to foster them, but she doesn't have a bottomless pit of resources for every single person that rescues a cat!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I fear that people are starting to realise that CC is a soft touch for a cat in need, and are beginning to take advantage of her good nature. It's one thing to find a cat in need and ask for help, but to actively seek them from a different country, then ask for fostering from a rescue that was initially set up to help cats and kittens in this country? Well, I don't know why, but it doesn't sit right with me, not a bit. I think people need to think long and hard before rescuing cats they haven't the resources to cope with, then passing them on to others. It's unfair for all involved.

Now, I've said my peace. I'll say no more on the subject now that my feelings have been aired.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

CC, you are a life saver to all of the cats you take in. I just want to say thank you for all you do, and think you are an amazing woman for doing so  x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> GH is going very well thankyou, i do find it hard to rehome them as i fall in love too easily.
> You know how it is 1 finds a home then you are replaced with 2, but keeps me busy.
> Hopefully i think i have also found a wondeful home for Angel the white girl once she is ready but that wont be for afew months yet, being neutered 11th february then i need her to gain alittle more weight before the vet is completely happy for her to leave me.
> The 3 cats with cat flu are doing well, Antirobe worked in the end which is good and they are going to their new home next weekend.
> So yes, great work which i love doing.


werent you going to keep her lol?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes i was going to keep her but i now feel she would benefit more from a lovely home where she doesnt have to share cuddles with so many cats.
i will always stay in touch with the new owner as we have become very good friends and i know this is the best for Angel. Going to be tears but its for the best.


----------

